# "The Best" on Drums, Guitar,Trumpet,etc.



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This one is tough. A lot of very talented people out there playing musical instruments. Should be interesting to hear what people think. I'll give it a try:

Drums- Buddy Rich-no contest. He was THAT GOOD!

Bass Guitar_ very tough but my vote ( I am a Who fanatic so this is a bit biased)-John Entwhistle

Lead Guitar-Talk about tough! Man there are so many. I'll jump in and go with JImi Hendrix-but this one is wide open for debate! ( on a side note, Not a big fan of country music but I thought Roy Clarke in his prime could hang with anyone with a guitar, banjo -anything with strings-heck of a talent)

Piano- A liitle bit too colorful for me but you cannot deny his talent-Liberace

Trumpet- I though Al Hirt and Herb Albert were two of the best. I'll take Herb.

I know I'm dating myself with these picks but what the heck,those are the ones I'll go with.

Whatchoo tink guys and girls? Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

buddy rich was the man on the drums. However Neil Peart is good, Derek Roddy is good ...

Guitarist - David Gilmour, Dimebag Darrel, SRV, EVH ... i could go on and on with this one .. too hard to pick one.

Bass guitarist - Les Claypool.

Vocalist - Freddy Mercury


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I can't really comment on some of them but my favorite guitarist would have to be Davy Graham. As for vocals Jacqui McShee probably has the best voice I have ever heard live.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I just realized I didn't even name a vocalist in my post-good addition. I knew this topic would be tough especially the lead guitar part. My vocalist of choice ( all around-not just rock ,or blues would have to be Frank Sinatra based on entertainment value. I'm just a huge fan of his. If we're just going best voice, then it would have to be Barbara Streisand.She would be my best all around. Her voice was totally unreal. If I had to pick a rock Vocalist ,no doubt, Steven Perry from Journey. Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

*Eric Clapton / Andres Segovia, Louis Arnstrong, Phil Collins, John Paul Jones, David Bowie. Ray Charles... you can figure out who is who.*

*OK re-thought that some of you might not be old enough to know who these people are*
*Clapton: Guitar*
*Segovia: Classic Guitar*
*Armstrong: Cornet/Trumpet*
*Collins: Drums*
*Jones: Bass*
*Bowie: Vocal*
*Charles: piano *


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, I knew Clapton would come up,Armstrong as well. One tough assignment! Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Drums* - Keith Moon
*Bass Guitar* - John Entwhistle
*Lead Guitar* - Pete Townsend
*Piano* - Tori Amos
*Vocals* - Tori Amos

Hehe, no points for guessing 2 of my favourite artists


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Geddy Lee on Bass
Neil Peart on Drums What's funny is that Rush is not really in my top 5 band list, but technically, those two guys are head of the class

Dizzie Gillespie on trumpet. When he was young he could WAIL! most of the recordings are not that good, but he was amazing. 
Charley Parker on Sax I added this one just cause it needed to be here
Scott Joplin on Piano

Guitar........ That's a tougher one. It's influenced a lot by style and the listener's response to it. I can't really narrow it down to one, or even a few, so here's the shorter list. 
Clapton for sure, nobody plays as consistently deep in the pocket as Eric.
Hendrix... often imitated, never duplicated. Originated what most popular heavy guitarists did since. 
Gilmour Completely original style and composition. Beautiful and lyrical, but even he will admit that he's not exactly blazing in the technique department. 
Segovia Untouched in classical guitar, but fairly narrow in scope
Jerry Douglas Unless you are heavily into dobro you might not recognize just how many people he has played with and how many album credits he has, but one of the true modern masters . 
Tony Rice probably the only flatpick guitar player to really surpass Doc Watson in his specialty.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You know your stuff Skeen! Peart is awesome but I still think no one touches Rich. I had forgotton about Dizzy and Parker.Parker for sure on Sax. Trumpet is tougher-not sure. Joplin Piano-heck of a choice. Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Guitar - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

OOWWWW!!! Another awesome stringer! Flatband


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Gheorghe Zamfir on panflute
Jake Shimabukuro on ukulele
Nick Mason from Pink Floyd on drums
Stu Hamm on bass 
John Lee Hooker on blues guitar 
Segovia on classical guitar (in agreement with previous mentions and hands down the best ever )
the band Apocalyptica on the cellos
p.s. i just had to throw in Zamfir for the lulz,


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Guitar....Hank Garland..I really like Tony Rice however
Bass.....Victor Wooton
Banjo....Bella Fleck
Drums...Gene Krupa
Trumpet.Dizzy Gillespie
Steel Guitar...Buddy Emmonds
Dobro......Jerry Douglas
Sax......John Coletrane
Piano...Floyd Kramer
Vocals....ELVIS!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

*I am a guitar man , so I will just address guitar players like, Chet Atkins, Les Paul, Jerry Reed, Mark Knopfler - So many greats, but I like Chet - Tex-Shooter - PS here is my old **Vega** Guitar*


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I had a drumset, but sold it...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow, how could I possibly forget Les Paul. He just about wrote the book as far as electric guitar didn't he? Flatband


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I just love to watch anyone who is a master at their respective craft. Whether a drywall guy laying down mud,or an artist creating something on a blank canvas,it is something to behold and admire. Here's a clip from the 70's of Drummer Buddy Rich getting busy. He was the Master for sure-enjoy ( makes a little mistake 3 seconds in but after that look out! ) There are a few other clips at the end to click on-if that wasn't enough Whew! Flatband


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

guitar: angus young from Acdc!!


----------

